# Flight Simulator X Deluxe, What hardware do you recommend?



## [FR]Platinum (Jun 30, 2007)

I have a 2.8ghz Pentium 4, with 1ghram and a ati x1600, 256mb card, and it wont run on minumul graphics (i get 8-10fps)

What would you recommend I upgrade to help the performance of the game to be respectable and playable, with decent graphics

Regards


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Your Pc meets the recommended requirements, did you update the newest drivers?


----------



## [FR]Platinum (Jun 30, 2007)

newest drivers to the card are all done, i have read on the internet, many have problems, i have done the card...


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

do you have directx 9.0c updated?


----------



## [FR]Platinum (Jun 30, 2007)

my dxdiag says 'DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)

How would this make a difference?


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

to help you gain performance and also its requires for your game. Did you update the patches also?
Also i read the post about it and someone has the same problem as yours.


----------



## MahaGamer (Jul 29, 2005)

There is a service pack out for FSX... just google it and it's a major download that improves performance somewhat... I use a core 2 duo processor, gig of ddr2, and 7600 GT and i get a pretty steady 30 fps, highs in the 50s. I'm soon upgrading to 3 gigs of ram, just to quicken up load times and such. if you search nvidia's website, they have a diagram of the 8800GTX, 7600GT, and 7600GS and each card's recommended settings for FSX. I followed these, and the game looks beautiful, and runs great. Good Luck!!


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

flight simulator always causes problems. even though someone has core 2 quad still lagging. riduculous


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

gamerbyron said:


> flight simulator always causes problems. even though someone has core 2 quad still lagging. riduculous


Because it's made by Microsoft. 

It's a pretty good game though.


----------



## halgaruk (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi, I'm in the process of selling my current PC (check PC icon for current specification). But I'm curious to have an idea of how FSX will run on my new PC when I build it in the next few weeks...

It will have the following Spec

ASUS Striker Extreme Motherboard
Intel Core 2 Quad overclocked to 3.20 GHz (8 MB L2 Cache, 1333 MHz FSB)
4 GB DDR2 800 MHz RAM (Team Elite)
2 x 500 GB SATA2 RAID HDDs
768 MB nVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX 


Currently plays pretty well on my current PC, but have to notch alot of the sliders to medium with resolution at 1024 x 768 32 bit. 

If anyone has an idea, it would be great to find out...

Cheers!

Gary


----------

